

‘Lifemapper’ shows where Earth’s organisms live today and might go tomorrow - gurupradhan
http://news.ku.edu/2014/06/27/lifemapper-shows-where-earths-organisms-live-today-and-might-go-tomorrow

======
dang
Url changed from [http://www.directionsmag.com/articles/lifemapper-shows-
where...](http://www.directionsmag.com/articles/lifemapper-shows-where-earths-
organisms-live-today-and-might-go-tomorr/409655), which points to this.

